# Best for covering nicotine smoke smell.



## bk12134 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

First Post.

There seems to be so many differing opinions from "google" I figured I would post in here.

Purchasing a home that was smoked heavily in for 8 years. I was wondering what was the best primer for covering nicotine stains and the smell. Some people say Binz which is $40 a gallon, then there are people who swear by the oil based Zinnser which is $88 per 5 gallon bucket. 

Any general info for what I should do would be helpful.

I am using sherwin williams paint. Either the 400 satin or 200 low voc.

Friend of mine with large painting company has account at sherwin williams so I will be paying $18 for the above paints vs. the 40 something a gallon that the everyday consumer uses. That being said, I hope no one has any problem using Sherwin Williams paint over these primers, especially since it is saving me so much money.

thanks


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

